# HAPPY 10.000 Matt308...!



## Lucky13 (Sep 2, 2008)

Master of duplicate posts...! 8)


----------



## wilbur1 (Sep 2, 2008)

8)


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 2, 2008)

10,000!!!! Wow that's a lot of  and  and  posts!!!! ha ha ha

And happy 6,000 to you Lucky.


----------



## Erich (Sep 2, 2008)

congrats you weiner


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm humbled.


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 2, 2008)

Congratulations


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 2, 2008)

Thorlifter said:


> 10,000!!!! Wow that's a lot of  and  and  posts!!!! ha ha ha
> 
> And happy 6,000 to you Lucky.



Eh? Oh! Will you look at that....!  Cheers....


----------



## ccheese (Sep 2, 2008)

Let's see, 6,000 posts. But, if he doubled all them, it's really only 3,000.
Something wrong with this picture...... Congrats, Matt....

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 2, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Sep 2, 2008)

Watch out Matt! I'm only 8,023 posts behind you.  

Way to go!

TO


----------



## Marcel (Sep 2, 2008)

ccheese said:


> Let's see, 6,000 posts. But, if he doubled all them, it's really only 3,000.
> Something wrong with this picture...... Congrats, Matt....
> 
> Charles



I think Matt has 5000 posts, doubled them and got 10000  Congrats Matt!


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 2, 2008)

One word folks....B-R-I-B-E-S!


----------



## Njaco (Sep 2, 2008)

I with Charles. I smell a scam!!



Congrats!!


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 2, 2008)

U know, a Moderator can change post count numbers on anyones profile....

I suspect a scam as well..........


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 2, 2008)

And have - I'm sure I can vaguely remember one time you did it to lanc (no idea why I can still remember that if it did indeed happen).

Which makes it that bit more plausible that it is a scam (besides the fact he is the Master of Duplicate posts)....


----------



## Njaco (Sep 2, 2008)

> U know, a Moderator can change post count numbers on anyones profile....
> 
> I suspect a scam as well..........



How can someone reach that many posts and we still don't know what he looks like?


----------



## Freebird (Sep 2, 2008)

Congrats Matt! 



Njaco said:


> How can someone reach that many posts and we still don't know what he looks like?



Good question!







lesofprimus said:


> U know, a Moderator can change post count numbers on anyones profile....
> 
> I suspect a scam as well..........


----------



## Catch22 (Sep 3, 2008)

Congrats, and I'm sure they're all meanigful!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Sep 3, 2008)

congrats matt! Now you definitely have to post your pic in the mugshot thread!


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 3, 2008)

I agree Matt, put up or shut up now........


----------



## JugBR (Sep 3, 2008)

happy 10.000 matt


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 3, 2008)

We need a pic please. I'm sure the oral surgery, unibrow removal, and rhynoplasty have all healed by now.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 3, 2008)

Well Done Matt, congrats mate!

...and to you too Lucky!


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 3, 2008)

Shuttin' up now.


----------

